# Another top bar question



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Should I take the guide all the way to the side of the box or rebate about 3/8 inch and allow bee space?

It really doesn't matter. I use the guide to keep the bar in place, so mine go all the way to the inside wall.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Good luck, work out your feeder plan. 

Two follower boards , one with a hole is a good thing to have. Later you can use the holed one as a vent if you put screen on it with tacks. Don't hurt to have a spare and you might think about building a small simple top bar...ten bar size, use as a nuc or if you get a swarm later. Think ahead. This hobby has a way of needing space for more.


----------

